
Magic Leap Is Bidding on an Army Combat Contract - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-21/magic-leap-is-bidding-on-an-army-combat-contract
======
tareqak
Choice quote: Chosen Realities, a company owned by Magic Leap, in May filed
paperwork to do business in Florida as ML Horizons, through a form called “an
application for registration of fictitious name.”

That last part is interesting: I wonder how it is different from a trademark.

~~~
qbrass
It's a DBA. It's mostly a registry of contact info, and while they tend to
keep people from registering suspiciously similar names as ones already
registered, it's only limited to Florida at best. It doesn't protect your
trademark at all.

